# Max and Paddy 2 wks old



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Max and Paddy we're proud and delighted to say are thriving into strong,active kitts and are making their cousin's fight hard for their food


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I want one ( Stamps feet on ground ) LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwww they are so cute, just stunning


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

WOW they are so cute, I love their little facesss


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Kelly,
" cute boys" you are going to have your hands full with all these kids.
Regards Amanda.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hands fullNever knew i could tap dance an irish jig with crutches too no less Now you all know why i really am obsessed with conversations that involve cat poo's,cat wee's and of course cat cafe's The best of it is i'm actually unashamedly proud of this


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! they are so sweet.. they remind me of stuart little for some reason! 

Ang x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely kittens,, look very cute,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Tweedle Dee said:


> Wow! they are so sweet.. they remind me of stuart little for some reason!
> 
> Ang x


: Trust me Ang-they won't stay little very long and i can't waitWe're pretty confident that these lads a Chocolate Point-yes pleaseAnd a Choc Tabby-Thank you Rus will make their presence known: Ooh it's exciting watching them grow, you have to calm yourself from wishing their kitten days into adult ones


----------

